# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Shen Min topical

## albascott

Has anyone in this forum used Shen Min Topical? Just would like to hear about your experiences. Thank you.

----------


## Winston

Shen Min=snakeoil according to the experts.

----------


## saniaa83

Does What It Promises
Shen Min Topical Solution does what the product promises. It strenghtens Thinning weak hair! If you have had straight hair in the past and find that your hair is getting wavy or kinked due to high levels of DHT/Androgen induced problems then this solution is right for you. If your hair is just starting to thin and bald get this solution too! But you have had major balding for several years then try a different product. Shen Min catches hair loss at the onset of balding and does stop it from advanced hair loss.

----------

